# New years eve?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Would I be correct in thinking that there is to be no rally on New Years Evening?



Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not exactly Alan :roll: :lol: its only August so plenty of time yet 8) 



Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Some of us like to get our plans in early.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

New Year Rally same place as last year Stoke Prior Club dates 30th Dec 2013 to 2nd Jan 2014 details to follow as soon as ive got them as im off to do 2 rallys now.


Jac


----------

